# Anyone else intersted? (kinda short notice)



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Well I take off for Kuwait early next week. I plan on going golfing on Saturday morning at Okeeheelee and then that afternoon stopping by LJ's to say goodbye to the guys there. Would love to go golfing with a few other BOTL. If you would be interested either reply here or shoot me an email at Brian.J.Gaddy at us.army.mil. BTW those who dont know this is in palm beach county.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> Well I take off for Kuwait early next week. I plan on going golfing on Saturday morning at Okeeheelee and then that afternoon stopping by LJ's to say goodbye to the guys there. Would love to go golfing with a few other BOTL. If you would be interested either reply here or shoot me an email at Brian.J.Gaddy at us.army.mil. BTW those who dont know this is in palm beach county.


Dude,
I am there as far as herfing is concerned.
Can't golf Saturday.
Just can't leave until after 1:30 or so as I have to pick up both my wife and daughter at the eye doctor as neither one will be able to drive the other.

Is Ron back by Saturday?
Andrew literally lives there so I would say he is a definite.
He is online so I just PM'd him.
Lets see who else we can get in.
Tell me about what you really want to smoke.
Lets see if I have it.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Dude,
> I am there as far as herfing is concerned.
> Can't golf Saturday.
> Just can't leave until after 1:30 or so as I have to pick up both my wife and daughter at the eye doctor as neither one will be able to drive the other.
> ...


Ron is back by Friday and I am defintely in for Saturday. I hate golf, but I sure do like to drink! :al

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Ron is back by Friday and I am defintely in for Saturday. I hate golf, but I sure do like to drink! :al
> 
> ATL


You bringi da Diplomatico?
If you do, I bringi da PSD2.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Well I will be getting to LJ's at about 3:30. As far as what I want to smoke.... Smokes they have there: I love the Torano 1959s, CAO Brazilias, Loved my first PAM 1964 I had the last time I was there. Since I know you are the only TRUE cuban who was at the last herf we had there and noticed you were unloading on other BOTLS.... I have only had 2 ISOMs. I had a parti that Anderw gave me that was great and a a Jose Piedra which was great also. I have been debating which box to pick up to have sit in the humi for the entire I am gone and leanign strongly towards the Monti 4. Anything would be greatly appriciated. The last few days have been organizing/figuring out what I am going to load up in my travel humi to carry with me and getting the 300ct I picked up for my wife to ship to me once I get setteled in.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dude,
> I am there as far as herfing is concerned.
> Can't golf Saturday.
> Just can't leave until after 1:30 or so as I have to pick up both my wife and daughter at the eye doctor as neither one will be able to drive the other.
> ...


Carlos, don't forget the camera as I will be unable to attend this one, but give him a proper send off.

imthegaol,
Stay safe and we'll HERF on your return


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Just can't leave until after 1:30 or so as I have to pick up both my wife and daughter at the eye doctor as neither one will be able to drive the other.


Both getting Lasik?
That's what it sounds like - my wife and her mom went in together for that.

Would definitely join you all if I were in Florida - have fun and stay safe in Kuwait.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Sounds great Fellas, I will also be making an apperance. Just before I head down to Miami for Labor Day weekend. Oh, and be sure to watch my Miami Hurricanes beat the sh!t out of Florida State.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Sounds great Fellas, I will also be making an apperance. Just before I head down to Miami for Labor Day weekend. Oh, and be sure to watch my Miami Hurricanes beat the sh!t out of Florida State.


If we get a hold of you and have you walk out the way you did a few weeks ago, won't matter what happens in the game as you will only be looking in one direction (down, towards the sidewalk or in a bowl).


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> Well I will be getting to LJ's at about 3:30. As far as what I want to smoke.... Smokes they have there: I love the Torano 1959s, CAO Brazilias, Loved my first PAM 1964 I had the last time I was there. Since I know you are the only TRUE cuban who was at the last herf we had there and noticed you were unloading on other BOTLS.... I have only had 2 ISOMs. I had a parti that Anderw gave me that was great and a a Jose Piedra which was great also. I have been debating which box to pick up to have sit in the humi for the entire I am gone and leanign strongly towards the Monti 4. Anything would be greatly appriciated. The last few days have been organizing/figuring out what I am going to load up in my travel humi to carry with me and getting the 300ct I picked up for my wife to ship to me once I get setteled in.


I didn't give you a Monte A?
I thought I covered everyone in there.
My bad and my apologies if I didn't.
Will just have to make up for it.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

So I am at the shop yesterday, and who comes in, The Butcher. I was surprised. Keep in mind I have yet to see or hear from him since our infamous herf. Needless, to say I don't think he will be joining us tomorrow.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> So I am at the shop yesterday, and who comes in, The Butcher. I was surprised. Keep in mind I have yet to see or hear from him since our infamous herf. Needless, to say I don't think he will be joining us tomorrow.


Too bad would be great to see him there too. He was for sure the entertainment last time.


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm there with the old man if we can make it.. pretty much a definite though... so lets get ready to do it Club Stogie Style... and wait is this when our rematch is occuring woth ROn???? ill just have to be prepared...lol see ya'll there


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Well I just stumbled in my house after the massive attack I received at LJ's. After being blasted with like 6 ISOM's I was thinking ok these guys smacked me pretty good. After sitting and listening to the political debate I thought I was safe. Well they unload on me with a full box of Torano 1959's. Gentelman that was an unbeilvable gift. Thank you so much for the generosity. Be warbed that I will not forget. Ron: me and the wife have already started to conspire how we are going to START to hit back. As far as the rest of you are concerned. I will figue out how to hit back as well. I will stay in contact as much as I can while I am gone.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad you guys had a blast. Sorry I missed it, (the whole work thing is so highly overated) sounds like it was great time.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sorry I missed this one, but as of 9/22 my days off will be Friday/Saturday


----------

